

Why you can('t) recruit a technical cofounder - imkevinxu
http://blog.launchbit.com/why-you-cant-recruit-a-technical-cofounder

======
hi5jonlee
I would emphasize that the idea of a non-technical person getting some
exposure is advice that I often got when talking to technical cofounders
without having much programming experience. Now I can hold my own at Rails
meetups and can actually contribute to detailed technical discussions
regarding product development. Ruby on Rails, Python Django, and other
frameworks have made webdevelopment at least very accessible to the masses ( =
nonprogrammers). With so many books, articles, tuts, and helpful people out
there, its easy to move fast towards being able to build your own web/mobile
products with a little dedication. Having that kind of working knowledge of
the stuff tech cofounders live off of each day makes you seem much more
attractive as a potential cofounder. Also, reading HackerNews, TechCrunch,
VentureBeat, Reddit programming, etc...all help you pick up the "hacker
lingo". Without at least some exposure, you will most certainly stick out like
a sore thumb in tech startup crowds (believe me, I've been there...its no
fun).

------
phenning
This was VERY helpful. Thanks for laying it out clearly for the non-techies.

